# lake malawi cichlids



## ale36 (18 Apr 2013)

i will be setting up a 3ft tank for a group of lake malawi cichlids, however im not sure which species would be best to keep, i would like some of the most colourful ones "not sure on the names" also could some one tell me how many i can stock in a 3ftL x 12"w x 14"h, with 1 internal interpet filter pf4 and and external Eheim( cant remember which)


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2013)

Can't help you on which cichlids, but I'd love to keep some some day


----------



## Claire (19 Apr 2013)

The group mbuna are the most commonly kept as they are most colourful, but are too big to keep long term in that size of tank.
Julidochromis would be an option if you definitely want to do malawi, but they tend not to be quite as showy as mbuna in colouration.
Your other option would be tanganyikan shell dwellers which stay small, are interesting to keep and easy to breed. Have a look here for some info about shellies. Shell Dwelling Cichlids of Lake Tanganyika


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Apr 2013)

3ft is a little small for Lake Malawi cichlids, you would be best with Tanganyikans in that size though you would only be able to keep a few as they need more space.  If you really want Malawis then stick to the most peaceful mbuna - Labidochromis caeruleus Yellow and small, peaceful pseudotropheus species.  This will seriously reduce the range of species you can keep.  I keep my mbuna in a 5ft, 750l tank and I've still lost some underdog males due to aggression from species that are not reknowned for being aggressive.  I know shops and some people will tell you they're all fine in a 3ft tank but it's not true I'm afraid.


----------



## dean (21 Apr 2013)

Whereabouts are you?
If your close ill take you to a fish house full of nice fish 
The main problem is that some fish may get too big for your size tank

But don't let that put you off the idea 

What are you thinking off in the way of landscape?


----------



## ale36 (21 Apr 2013)

dean said:


> Whereabouts are you?
> If your close ill take you to a fish house full of nice fish
> The main problem is that some fish may get too big for your size tank
> 
> ...


Im live next to stansted airport but dnt mind traveling upto 1hour. In terms of landscape im thinking of a wall of stones and caves but not quite worked that out yet. Thinking maybe some ocean rock i already have a bag of coral gravel!


----------



## dean (22 Apr 2013)

Ocean rock & coral gravel are not natural to rift lakes, it's water worn boulders and sand

The thing to think of is what do you want to achieve? 
marine lookalike 
Malawi biotope
Rocked out for Mbuna
Sand only for haps

????
Lots to consider

Go on google images and find the look you like and post a link here, we can then advise better

Unless you have a particular species already in mind ?

If you don't want to breed them, you could consider an all male tank

There's a couple of things to consider
Mbuna are generally territorial and aggressive so if you just put a couple of boulders in the middle the biggest male will procure it as his 
Best to add all the fish of the same size at the same time so filters need to be matured first, otherwise new fish will be considered as invaders in an established territory 
When buying Malawis then get them in small groups of at least 1male 2females as males can kill the females if only on a 1:1 ratio

May sound like a lot to think about but you're sure to end up with a colourful active tank

One warning
Cichlids are very addictive


----------



## ale36 (22 Apr 2013)

dean said:


> The thing to think of is what do you want to achieve?


i was looking to get the marine look with the bright coloured fish, but i'm starting to believe that the tank wouldn't be big enough
im not fussed about breeding them.
the maturing of the thank is not a problem, i was planning on adding them in groups as i heard about their territorial behaviour


----------



## dean (23 Apr 2013)

It's do-able
If its colour then it's yellow & blue which are the main colours 
Pseudotropheus soulosi are small and have great colour, 
blue males
Yellow/orange females
Would make a great species tank
Plus a few synodontis catfish

Please use rounded rocks they are so much better for the fish, and because they are rounded it creates more space for fish to hide or get away from each other


----------



## dean (23 Apr 2013)




----------



## ale36 (24 Apr 2013)

dean said:


>



Thanks for the advice dean, i like the fish in the video specially the light blue ones are they "Pseudotropheus soulosi"

 I just been reading through this page and looking at the different species and picture and have complied a list of fish that i like the look of but also they don't seem to get to big:
_Cynotilapia sp. "hara"_
_Iodotropheus sprengerae_
_Labidochromis caeruleus_
_Labidochromis sp. "mbamba"_
_Metriaclima pulpican_
_Pseudotropheus elegans_
_Pseudotropheus sp. "elongatus ornatus"_
_Pseudotropheus sp. "perspicax orange cap"_

_Pseudotropheus polit_

now the question is can i have a mixture of the above? or shall i stick with one species only? also numbers how many can i have in my tank?
i have read and been told that with malawis you have to overstock as this reduces aggression but i don't know if this is true or not.

In terms of the scape and substrate would coral gravel be suitable or shall i get some white sand like in the video? would you know what this is as it doesn't looks like sand that has been coloured?
and finally what type of rock is used on the video looks like the type of rocks you get from rivers?


----------



## dean (24 Apr 2013)

Yes river boulders- get them from garden centres
There's loads of different colour sands about, choose which ever colour you like, even look at play sand
Most shops keep these with coral gravel and ocean/tuffa rock to give the reef impression and also it's helps buffer the ph kh etc but its not best for the fish.

In general the tanks should be overstocked, but obviously be prepared to carry out large frequent water changes

As for the question of which species and which numbers that's really a personal preference 

I would only keep one species of each genus together to stop interbreeding, as they will definitely breed

Remember
Less is more 
Best looking tanks have few species but larger numbers of each

Can't personally see the point of keeping 12 species of yellow / blue fish when you get a better effect and no cross breeding with a species tank

How are you going to get the water conditions right?


----------



## ale36 (24 Apr 2013)

dean said:


> How are you going to get the water conditions right?


 not sure what you mean by this? 
If you asking in term of water parameter then i don't know much about but what i go know is that the PH lever of my tap water is quite high, i believe it to be something like 7.8 to 8. something which if i'm right makes it quite hard water.
Temperatures i'm yet to buy a heater, would a large one be preferred over 2 smaller ones at each conner in the back?
in term of the filtering i will be using a interpet filter pf4 which would do upto 180L and i will also be using an Eheim Ecco but cant remember the exact one.


----------



## dean (25 Apr 2013)

If you leave your water to stand for 24 hours does the ph drop?

I'd go for two heaters, a bit more fiddly to get them set at the same temperature 
I'd get 2x 150watt then if one goes wrong the other wont have to work too hard alone


----------



## ale36 (25 Apr 2013)

dean said:


> If you leave your water to stand for 24 hours does the ph drop?


i haven't tried, not sure how accurate my test kit is i been looking to buy one of them Ebay PH pen for £8 are they any good?


----------



## dean (27 Apr 2013)

Only as good as the sensor in it, I know of someone who paid £200 just for a sensor


----------

